# ez engine



## basement_guy (Sep 29, 2012)

my first project 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ggGxnMqV9c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rleete (Sep 29, 2012)

Feels good to make something that runs, doesn't it?


----------



## black85vette (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice runner.   Now a little paint to bling it up?   Have another one planned?


----------



## basement_guy (Sep 30, 2012)

hello rleete, yes I was happy it runs.  I had no brass so I made the piston and the cylinder out of aluminum.  
I had my doubts about the valve, it sits a little loose in the valveblock and there is some air loss.  The engine revs up if I close the valveblock with my finger. 

hello black85vette, I'm not planning on painting.  I'm happy it works.  Maybe one day I'll polish the aluminum.  But for now the finest sandinpaper i had was 240. 
First I want to make a lathe stop.  Later I would like to make one of elmer's engine's.  
I saw a post of someone making elmers#8 in 1 weekend.  I liked the result.  So maybe Elmer's nr8.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 30, 2012)

I have built a couple of Elmer's engines and love them.   My only issue is that they are such small scale.  Requires small taps (which I seem to break) and small hardware (which I have a hard time seeing).

What ever you build, see if someone on this forum has posted pictures and information on how to build it.   It is helpful to see how they set up their work or the sequence they use.   I have learned a ton by reading about others builds on this forum.


----------



## peterw51 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well done, doesn't it run sweet. I have just built my first engine & it was a learning curve for me, roll on engine No 2!!


----------



## basement_guy (Oct 1, 2012)

peterw51 said:


> Well done, doesn't it run sweet. I have just built my first engine & it was a learning curve for me, roll on engine No 2!!


I think it is oke for a first engine.  
Do you already know wich one you are going to build?


----------



## peterw51 (Oct 1, 2012)

I was looking on the net, typed in simple steam engines & found this mine engine, if I can find the link I will send it to you. It stands on a 1" base the cylinder is mounted on four pillars. Once again it uses no castings with most of the pieces found in your scrap box, I understand about 90% of the drawing some other bits should fall into place, but I might shout for help on a couple of bits & possibly the timing as it doesnt seem to mention this, but I think this is a long way off.


----------



## peterw51 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi this is the link to the engine I am attempting to build, there are two or three things I my be struggling on, but I will give it a try!

http://tomwade.me/tw/machinist/elmer/29_mineEngine.php


----------



## AussieJimG (Oct 5, 2012)

The first engine is like the first beer and all the other firsts in life; you never forget it. That engine will always have a special place.

Jim


----------



## gus (Oct 5, 2012)

AussieJimG said:


> The first engine is like the first beer and all the other firsts in life; you never forget it. That engine will always have a special place.
> 
> Jim




More engines and beers to follow but which comes first.

Trust you will now sit back and enjoy watching the engine run for hours and weeks and months.


----------

